# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  للمشاركة : مضحكات مبكيات ...........

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

تقول صاحبتنا - يرحمها الله -أخواتي الكريمات 
الحق تحدث لي هذه الأيام غرائب مضحكات مبكيات
أسأل الله أن تكون كفارة لبعض ذنوبي آمين


علّكن تتساءلن كيف مضحكات مبكيات ؟!


اقرأن واحكمن :

1- الغريبة الأولى 

تقول صاحبتنا :
أضع الطعام على النار لينضج وما إن أغادر المطبخ 
إلا وقد نسيت ما كنت أصنع !!!

وتمر الساعات الطوال ، وإذا بدخان أسود كثيف يغشى الأنفاس و الأبصار 

فأحدث نفسي في هذيان : من أين أتانا ذلك الدخان ؟! !

نسأل الله العافية ، مَن مِن الجارات عن طعامها ساهية !!!

ثم أجول للحال أتفقد ، وإذا بالإناء يترقص متفحما على الموقد !!!

وهنا فقط وفي ذهول تام ، أتذكر أمر ذلك الطعام !!!

** أصبّر النفس و لمن حولي أحدّث : لا ضير فذلك لايفتأ للبعض يحدث ..

أحاول أن أمرر ما حدث بسلام ، سائلة الله أن يرزقني بالانتباه التام

وفي الغد أنسى ما حدث عن جد 


ثم أدخل لأطهو للقوم الطعام المقرر ، والعجيبة أن ما حدث بالأمس ذاته يتكرر !!!

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

يا سعادة من سلب عقل هذه التي نسيت طعامها (ابتسامه)

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

وما رأيكن في من عندها أطفال صغار ثلاث سنوات وسنتين و4 أشهر ثم تذهب لتنويم الطفلين ذا الثلاثة والسنتين وتذهب الأم تنام ليلاَ؛ وتنسى ذات الـ4أشهر في المجلس الخاص بالرجال،والمشكل  ة لو بكت لا أحد يسمع والرضاعة ترضع طبيعي..وذنب هذه الطفلة أنها تنام 23ساعة في اليوم فلم تلقى إهتماماً  وسُمّيت بالقارة المنسية..وكل ذلك من إرهاق الطفلين السابقين أنساها الصغيرة..أما سالفة القدور المحترقة فحدث ولا حرج..

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله لنا في أم هانئ و في مجالس أم هانئ
و أجزل لها المثوبة و زادها نورا و علما و حنانا.
ءامين. 




> وذنب هذه الطفلة أنها تنام 23ساعة في اليوم فلم تلقى إهتماماً وسُمّيت بالقارة المنسية..وكل ذلك من إرهاق الطفلين السابقين أنساها الصغيرة..


و أضحك الله سنك أختي مزن 
 لكن ـ بارك الله فيك ـ أين توجد هذه القارة التي لا تشرق عليها الشمس إلا ساعة من نهار؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم هانئ

> يا سعادة من سلب عقل هذه التي نسيت طعامها (ابتسامه)


ابتسامة ............. آه لو تعلمين ما الذي تسبب في ذلك
وليس من !!! أسأل الله أن يعافيك آمــــــــين





> وما رأيكن في من عندها أطفال صغار ثلاث سنوات وسنتين و4 أشهر ثم تذهب لتنويم الطفلين ذا الثلاثة والسنتين وتذهب الأم تنام ليلاَ؛ وتنسى ذات الـ4أشهر في المجلس الخاص بالرجال،والمشكل  ة لو بكت لا أحد يسمع والرضاعة ترضع طبيعي..وذنب هذه الطفلة أنها تنام 23ساعة في اليوم فلم تلقى إهتماماً وسُمّيت بالقارة المنسية..وكل ذلك من إرهاق الطفلين السابقين أنساها الصغيرة..أما سالفة القدور المحترقة فحدث ولا حرج..


أعانك الله أخيتي وبارك لك في ذريتك 
كم أنت في خير ونعمة اذكرك باحتساب الجهد بوركت







> بارك الله لنا في أم هانئ و في مجالس أم هانئ
> و أجزل لها المثوبة و زادها نورا و علما و حنانا.
> ءامين.


الله يبارك فيك ويجبر خاطرك أمة القادر هذا من كريم خلقك ...

أحسن الله إليكن جميعا .

----------


## أم هانئ

وحدث في السوق ...


قال لي صغيري يوما : أمي لم لا تصطحبينني كباقي الأمهات إلى السوق!!!

وزاد متأثرا وقد بدا على محياه الصغير الضيق :

كل الأمهات يذهبن بالأولاد ؛ ليتخيرن لهم الملابس والمشتروات ،
فلم أنت لا تذهبين معي بالذات !!!
دائما تكلفين غيرك ليشتري لنا الحاجات !!!

فتأثرت من كلامه بشدة ، وعقدت العزم على اصطحابه إلى السوق مرة

ورغم كرهي الشديد للأسواق ، أرغمت نفسي على الذهاب لأطفئ له الأشواق

اخترت سوقا بالجوار متعدد الطوابق والأدوار

وذهبنا بعد العصر في يوم ، وأخذت أطوّف به بلا عتاب ولا لوم

وبعد جهد وعناء ووقت مرّ علي في شقاء أنهينا أخيرا الشراء

وبدأت أبحث في الحقيبة عن حافظة النقود ، لأدفع الثمن ولبيتي العزيز أعود ..

وكانت المفاجأة اختفت الحافظة بما فيها ، وقد كانت في حقيبتي والولد حاميها

فقلت إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، ولربنا على كل حال حامدون

و أخذ الولد يبكي في مرارة ، وأحدث بكاؤه عاصفة وغارة 

فأخذت أهون عليه أن ما أراد من شيء ليس بمفقود ، 

وأطمئنه أن في الحقيبة - بفضل الله - مازال بعض النقود

والحق اضطررت إلى التنازل عن بعض الأشياء وهو لا يكف عن البكاء

وعدنا إلى المنزل بعد عناء ، وبدل أن يسعد بصحبتي ويعود في هناء

كان نصيبه الحزن والصراخ والبكاء ...

والحق لم أفتأ بعد ما كان أبتسم ... وأحمد الله فقد لطف بنا ورحم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
> 
> تقول صاحبتنا - يرحمها الله -أخواتي الكريمات 
> الحق تحدث لي هذه الأيام غرائب مضحكات مبكيات
> أسأل الله أن تكون كفارة لبعض ذنوبي آمين
> 
> 
> علّكن تتساءلن كيف مضحكات مبكيات ؟!
> 
> ...


حفظكِ الله والأخوات من كل سوء : )

المهم ألا تنسين أخواتي الكريمات (البيض المسلوق)؛ فإن لي معه قصصًا مؤلمة مبكية, إذ تتسارع قذائفه من فوق القدر وتتسابق في الاندفاع وكأنها تبحث عمن نسيها لتعاقبه وتنكل به أشد التنكيل؛ إذ يسمع صوت قذائفه من على بعد الغرف والصالة؛ فأتعجب وأهلي من تلك الأصوات ويسألوني في لهفة: هل وضعتِ شيئًا على الموقد؟ فأسارع: لم أفعل بالطبع!
ولمّا يتأكد الخبر لدينا ونستيقن أن البلية عندنا لا محالة
أحاول ومن معي ولوج المطبخ بعد التحصن بالدروع الواقية فلا أسلم من هلع الصوت!!

ونستمتع بعد ذلك بالبيض المشوي بنكهتة الجديدة ومذاقه الفريد!!

وسبحان الذي وهبنا نعمة النسيان وجعلها في حالة توازن, فكم كانت سببًا في راحة الأنفس بالتخلص من ذكريات أحداث مؤلمة لم نكن لنقوى على مواجهتها!

----------


## أم هانئ

> حفظكِ الله والأخوات من كل سوء : )
> 
> المهم ألا تنسين أخواتي الكريمات (البيض المسلوق)؛ فإن لي معه قصصًا مؤلمة مبكية, إذ تتسارع قذائفه من فوق القدر وتتسابق في الاندفاع وكأنها تبحث عمن نسيها لتعاقبه وتنكل به أشد التنكيل؛ إذ يسمع صوت قذائفه من على بعد الغرف والصالة؛ فأتعجب وأهلي من تلك الأصوات ويسألوني في لهفة: هل وضعتِ شيئًا على الموقد؟ فأسارع: لم أفعل بالطبع!
> ولمّا يتأكد الخبر لدينا ونستيقن أن البلية عندنا لا محالة
> أحاول ومن معي ولوج المطبخ بعد التحصن بالدروع الواقية فلا أسلم من هلع الصوت!!
> 
> ونستمتع بعد ذلك بالبيض المشوي بنكهتة الجديدة ومذاقه الفريد!!
> 
> وسبحان الذي وهبنا نعمة النسيان وجعلها في حالة توازن, فكم كانت سببًا في راحة الأنفس بالتخلص من ذكريات أحداث مؤلمة لم نكن لنقوى على مواجهتها!


 أختنا التوحيد  وصفك رائق للقذائف ، والدروع .... ابتسامة 

أحسنت أن نبهت إلى نعمة النسيان بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة

نشكر لك لطيف مشاركتك .

----------


## أم هانئ

وفقدت تحقيق الشخصية ... 


وبعد حادث السوق بقرابة الشهر ، أردت الذهاب لإتمام بعض المعاملات على الفور 
واحتجت تحقيق الشخصية ؛ لاتمام تلك المعاملات الحكومية  
ثم أخذت أبحث في الحقيبة عنه فلم أجده ... 
ثم بحثت في كل مكان وبين الأوراق فلم أُرزق الاهتداء إليه ولا الوفاق 
وأعدت البحث مرات ومرات حتى تذكرت حادث فقد حافظتي في الأسواق 
فتيقنت فقد تحقيق الشخصية وكانت بحق مصيبة ورزية 
تعطلت المعاملات الحكومية ، وكذا لم أستطع صرف النقدية  
ثم اضطراري لاستخراج تحقيق جديد ، وما في ذلك من جهد ووقت مديد 
فحمدت الله على كل حال وازمعت عمل غيره بلا تسويف أو ملال 
ومر يوم ويوم وإذا بيوم الجمعة وأعقبه السبت وكان عطلة 
أما يوم الأحد والاثنين فكانا عطلة لا أعلم كيف ولا لم ولا أين ؟! 
وفي يوم الثلاثاء عقدت العزم واستعنت بالله على الجهد والشقاء 
وتيممت إلى مجمع الخدمات ومعي الصغير قاصدة قسم التحقيقات 
ونزلنا من السيارة أمام القسم المنشود ، وإذا بزحام وجمع مشهود 
فسألت : أين يمكنني اتمام أوراق تحقيق الشخصية ؟ 
--------------------------------- يتبع

----------


## أم هانئ

وفي يوم الثلاثاء عقدت العزم ، واستعنت بالله على الجهد والشقاء

وتيممت إلى أقرب مجمّع للخدمات ، ومعي الصغير قاصدة قسم التحقيقات 
ونزلنا من السيارة أمام القسم المنشود ، وإذا بزحام وجمع مشهود 
فسألت : أين يمكنني اتمام أوراق تحقيق الشخصية ؟ 
فأجابوني أن الأجهزة معطلة لا تعمل ؛ وعليك التوجه إلى مكان استخراج الأول 

فوقفت برهة أعب الهواء بنفس عميق ، و عدت أدراجي إلى الطريق 
أوقفنا سيارة أجرة ، وذهبنا إلى المكان المنشود بسرعة 
وأمام المكان حططنا الرحال ، فإذا المكان مهجور من النساء والرجال 
قلت لعل الزحام خفّ ، لأنني تأخرت ووقت الإغلاق أزف ! 
ثم سألت سيدة واقفة من بعيد : فضلا أين العاملون .. أمازالوا في عطلة العيد !!! 
قالت في عجب : ألم تعلمي بانتقال العاملين وكامل المكتب ؟!! 
قلت بدهشة : نعم لا علم لي بهذا الخبر الجديد ! 
فقالت كالراثية لحالي : بل حدث هذا من زمن بعيد !!! 
فوقفت برهة أعبّ الهواء بنفس عميق ، و عدت أدراجي إلى الطريق.. 
أوقفنا سيارة أجرة ، وذهبنا إلى المكان المنشود بسرعة.. 
وأمام المكان حططنا الرحال ، فإذا المكان مزدحم بالنساء والرجال 
فاستبشرت خيرا ، وتأهبت لأتخذ لي دورا .. 
و لأنني خشيت من سوء المآل ؛ أردت التأكد بالسؤال عن صحة المكان والحال  
فأرشدني القوم ؛ لأقف بلا عتاب ولا لوم  
وفي الأخير وبعد عناء طويل.. وصلت إلى المكان المنشود ، 
وبشارت بشراء الأوراق ودفع النقود ... 
ثم أخذت أملأ الفرغات بكتابة ما هو مطلوب من معلومات ، 
وكلما احتجت ورقا قلت لولدي من حقيبتي : هات 
وبقي فقط مكان يحتاج إلى بيان ، فقلت لولدي : هات ورقة كذا بسلام 
فلما أبطأ علي الولد فقد بدا من صوته أن جهده فُقد 
، سارعت بأخذ الحقيبة لاخراج الورق ... 
ومع شديد توتري وانصباب العرق ؛ سقطت حقيبتي
و تبعثر على الأرض الورق !!! 
فمال الصبي ليجمع الأوراق ، وإذا به يصرخ وقد زايل صوته الإرهاق 
أمي ... أمي : انظري هذا هو تحقيق الشخصية ،
يبدو أنه كان في ورقة مخفية !!! 
فتمتمت أحمد الله ؛ إذ لن أُضطر لإتمام تلكم المعاناة  
فوقفت برهة أعب الهواء بنفس عميق ، و عدت أدراجي إلى الطريق 
أوقفنا سيارة أجرة ، وعدنا إلى بيتنا بسرعة... 
وأخيرا وصلنا أمام الدار ، فنزلت وقد انتابني الإعياء والإرهاق و الدوار  
وكأنني كنت في رحلة طويلة إجبارية ؛ أثبت فيها صحة أن الأرض 
لا محالة كروية .... الله المستعان

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

كنت أتحدث مع أخت يوما فقلت : لها هل تعلمين أن يؤبشني بوزك بالسوري جملة دلال
ففزعت وقالت : لو قالها لي أحد لأضربنه هل هذا دلال أم شتم
ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

يـــــــــا خــــــــــــبر ... هل هذا دلال حقا ؟!

ابتســــــــــا  مـــــــــــــة

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

ازيدكم من الشعر بيت كنت في احد الايام حاملة ابني عبد الرزاق ونريد ان نذهب بالباص مع زوجي فصعد اولادي الباص وانا بالتفت يمين ويسار وقلقة وسألت الاولاد وزوجي بخوف هو عبد الرزاق وين فبيجيبوني انت حملاة .....ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> ازيدكم من الشعر بيت كنت في احد الايام حاملة ابني عبد الرزاق ونريد ان نذهب بالباص مع زوجي فصعد اولادي الباص وانا بالتفت يمين ويسار وقلقة وسألت الاولاد وزوجي بخوف هو عبد الرزاق وين فبيجيبوني انت حملاة .....ابتسامة


 بورك فيك أم تقى ... ابتسامة

 وأزيدك أنا حتى لا تجزعي على نفسك في المشاركة التالية

----------


## أم هانئ

** هل توجد سبانخ مشوية ...؟!



مؤخرا كلما وضعت طعاما على الموقد أنساه ....!!

حتى وقت قريب وضعت اللحم على النار ونسيته تماما ثم لما شاء ربي تذكرته ، فهرولت إلى المطبخ

وقد جف المرق تماما واحترق ما احترق ، فأنقذت ما يمكن انقاذه من اللحم وحين طلب الأولاد طعام الغداء

استطعت بحول من الله وقوة إقناعهم أن طعام اليوم لحم مشوي ....!!

 وبعد ساعات جاءت أمي تزورنا فأعلمها الأولاد أن عندنا لحما مشويا فضاحكتني قائلة :

ما هذا التقدم المحمود - تقصد في الطهي - ؟!!

فضحكت وأسررت إليها بأنه على الحقيقة لحم محترق ليس إلا ...!!

فضحكت بإشفاق - حفظها الله - وقالت : نعم هذا يعقل منك لا غيره ...!!

وبعد يومين جاءتني ضيفة فجالستها ونسيت تماما أني وضعت إناء السبانخ على الموقد وذهبت إلى المطبخ

لأحضر شيئا ما ، فإذا بالإناء يشتكي إلى الله من شديد اختراقه ويطق طق ، فأسرعت أغلق الموقد وأنا أسترجع

فجاءت صديقتي تهرول : ماذا حدث ؟! 

قلت وأنا أبتسم غيظا : قدر الله وما شاء فعل 
أخبريني أخيتي : هل هناك ما يسمى بالسبانخ المشوية ...؟!!

فنظرت إلي بدهشة شديدة وقالت : لا أفهم ...!!

فقلت مبتسمة : لا عليك أخيتي : فقط احترقت السبانخ ولا يوجد ما يسمى بالسبانخ المشوية 
وقصصت عليها القصة فأغرقت ضحكا ...!!

وفي الأخير :لا أكف عن سؤال الله العافية فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا به .

----------


## مروة عاشور

على الجرح وقعتنّ!

بالنسبة للسبانخ يا أم هانئ فعليكِ بصوص الباربيكيو استخدمته ( المصطلح ) كثيرا وكانت نتائجه طيبة : )
لم يلاحظ أحدهم المصيبة ولله الحمد
الجميل أنه يصلح لجميع أنواع الخضراوات والأرز والمعجنات و... المطعم الصيني حافل بهذا

----------


## أم هانئ

> على الجرح وقعتنّ!
> 
> بالنسبة للسبانخ يا أم هانئ فعليكِ بصوص الباربيكيو استخدمته ( المصطلح ) كثيرا وكانت نتائجه طيبة : )
> لم يلاحظ أحدهم المصيبة ولله الحمد
> الجميل أنه يصلح لجميع أنواع الخضراوات والأرز والمعجنات و... المطعم الصيني حافل بهذا


 الله يبارك فيك على النصيحة القيمة أختنا الكريمة

وبقي شيء هام جدا : ماذا عن جلي الأواني المحترقة فإنها عذاب!! .... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> الله يبارك فيك على النصيحة القيمة أختنا الكريمة
> 
> وبقي شيء هام جدا : ماذا عن جلي الأواني المحترقة فإنها عذاب!! .... ابتسامة


لا عليكِ يا أم هانئ علقيها فوق الموقد كـ تذكرة للمرات القادمة ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> لا عليكِ يا أم هانئ علقيها فوق الموقد كـ تذكرة للمرات القادمة ... ابتسامة



ياخبر...  وإذا لم  يتسع حائط المطبخ كله لتعليق كل تلك التذكارات ...!! 

 ما سيكون العمل أشيري علينا حكمتنا الكريمة  ...؟! ابتسامة قلقة

----------


## حكمة

> كنت أتحدث مع أخت يوما فقلت : لها هل تعلمين أن يؤبشني بوزك بالسوري جملة دلال
> ففزعت وقالت : لو قالها لي أحد لأضربنه هل هذا دلال أم شتم
> ابتسامة


للأختين .... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> ياخبر...  وإذا لم  يتسع حائط المطبخ كله لتعليق كل تلك التذكارات ...!! 
> 
>  ما سيكون العمل أشيري علينا حكمتنا الكريمة  ...؟! ابتسامة قلقة


هي ليست تذكارات يا أم هانئ هي تتبيهات ....
فإن لم تنتبهي في المرات القادمة .. سنقيم الحظر عليك ونمنعك من دخول المطبخ ... : ))))
وربما نأمرهم بأن يحجروا على الموقد ونفرض عليك عدم استخدامه مجددا .. : ))))
وفي حال استخدامه  ستدفعي حينها جزية .. .. وجزيتنا كتابة صفحات فيها الكثير من يتبع .... : ))))))))))...
حفظكِ الله أم هانئ الحبيبة

----------


## أم هانئ

> هي ليست تذكارات يا أم هانئ هي تتبيهات ....
> فإن لم تنتبهي في المرات القادمة .. سنقيم الحظر عليك ونمنعك من دخول المطبخ ... : ))))
> وربما نأمرهم بأن يحجروا على الموقد ونفرض عليك عدم استخدامه مجددا .. : ))))
> وفي حال استخدامه  ستدفعي حينها جزية .. .. وجزيتنا كتابة صفحات فيها الكثير من يتبع .... : ))))))))))...
> حفظكِ الله أم هانئ الحبيبة


 يا خبر جزية .... !!! لالالالالا سأنتبه أيسر .... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> يا خبر جزية .... !!! لالالالالا سأنتبه أيسر .... ابتسامة


 ماهذا يا أم بدر !!!؟
ما عهدتكِ هكذا شديدة قط !
انظري كيف أدخلتي الفزع في قلب الحبيبة ... ؟!!!!!!!
لا عليكِ أم صهيب .. عفونا عنك .. غفر الله لنا ...
ابتساااامات ...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ماهذا يا أم بدر !!!؟
> ما عهدتكِ هكذا شديدة قط !
> انظري كيف أدخلتي الفزع في قلب الحبيبة ... ؟!!!!!!!
> لا عليكِ أم صهيب .. عفونا عنك .. غفر الله لنا ...
> ابتساااامات ...


لو لم تكوني حكمه لكان لي معك كلااااااااااااا  اااااااااااام آخر تعاقبين أم هانئ !!!!!
طيب طيب سأقعد لك بالمرصاد الىأن تقولي حقي برقبتي ... ابتسامات

----------


## حكمة

> لو لم تكوني حكمه لكان لي معك كلااااااااااااا  اااااااااااام آخر تعاقبين أم هانئ !!!!!
> طيب طيب سأقعد لك بالمرصاد الىأن تقولي حقي برقبتي ... ابتسامات


ملاطفة ؛؛
أشتكي أهل الزمان .. أشتكي قسوة قلوبهم
حتى أحبتي .. أرى البعض قد أصبح  منهم 
أهون عليك أخيتي؟؟
هذا وأنتِ هنا بعد الله عضدي وسندي!!!
تبارك الله
وكل يوم نكتشف مهنة جديدة لأم البراء
مترجمة لهجات ، مدافعة عن حقوق المرأة ، وغيرها كثير
 وآخرها محامية درجة أولى !!
ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
أعرف قلبك الطيب يا أخية لا يملك إلا المحبة ...
اسعدكِ الله أم البراء وعائشة أدخلتي البهجة والفرحة في قلوبنا..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ملاطفة ؛؛
> أشتكي أهل الزمان .. أشتكي قسوة قلوبهم
> حتى أحبتي .. أرى البعض قد أصبح  منهم 
> أهون عليك أخيتي؟؟
> هذا وأنتِ هنا بعد الله عضدي وسندي!!!
> تبارك الله
> وكل يوم نكتشف مهنة جديدة لأم البراء
> مترجمة لهجات ، مدافعة عن حقوق المرأة ، وغيرها كثير
>  وآخرها محامية درجة أولى !!
> ...


والله أنك طيبة بعدما هددتك تقولين أدخلتي البهجة والفرحة في قلوبنا
على العموم تعلمي لو أنها لم تكن أم هانئ لساندتك فسامحيني... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> والله أنك طيبة بعدما هددتك تقولين أدخلتي البهجة والفرحة في قلوبنا
> على العموم تعلمي لو أنها لم تكن أم هانئ لساندتك فسامحيني... ابتسامة


أضحك الله سنك ... 
وماذا نقول ؟!
هنيئا لأم هانئ ..  ابتسامة

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ,وماذا اقول انا؟؟؟؟؟ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا قصصكم رائعة اكل هذا يحدث للمتزوجين الحمد لله ادم علي نعمة الصغر و الشباب
اظن اني اصغر عضوة هنا هذا جميل ساكتسب خبرة منكن اخواتي ههه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أضحك الله سنكن جميعا وبالأخص أم هانئ

نصيحتي يا غالية أن لا تتركي المطبخ حتى تنتهي من الطعام وهذه الوسيلة الوحيدة لانقاذ الطعام من الحرق
ويمكنك الانشغال بجلي الصحون أو تحضير السلطة أو غيره
بمعنى انجزي اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت

اما عن تنظيف الاواني المحروقة (لا اعلم من اي بلد أنت) هناك منظف اسمه العملاق وله مفعول السحر في التنظيف وبأقل مجهود يذكر

----------


## أمة الستير

حفظك الله أم هانئ الحبيبة :فدا اللحم والسبانخ وحتى القدور عيوني
بالمناسبة ،بخصوص القدور ،اتبعي خطة "معضلة المواعين" (ابتسامة)

وماذا أقول لكن عني؟
إن سألتكن يوما من أمة الستير فلا تستغربن.
أطرح سؤالي على طلبتي وبعد لحظات ،
يرفعون أصابعهم للإجابة ،
فأتساءل في نفسي :ما يبغون برفع أصابعهم دفعة واحدة؟
لو كان واحدا للشككت في استئذانه لطلب شيء ،لكنهم جماعة ..
ثم ما ألبث أن أتذكر بأنني قد طرحت عليهم سؤالا..
أتنفس الصعداء  لأنني نجحت -بعد جهد جهيد-  في فهم ما يحصل 
 أبتسم ابتسامة ثقة ..



لكن ،كيف لي أن أقيم أجوبتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فقد نسيت السؤال..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حفظك الله أم هانئ الحبيبة :فدا اللحم والسبانخ وحتى القدور عيوني
> بالمناسبة ،بخصوص القدور ،اتبعي خطة "معضلة المواعين" (ابتسامة)
> 
> وماذا أقول لكن عني؟
> إن سألتكن يوما من أمة الستير فلا تستغربن.
> أطرح سؤالي على طلبتي وبعد لحظات ،
> يرفعون أصابعهم للإجابة ،
> فأتساءل في نفسي :ما يبغون برفع أصابعهم دفعة واحدة؟
> لو كان واحدا للشككت في استئذانه لطلب شيء ،لكنهم جماعة ..
> ...


أضحكتيني حتى شبعت
أضحك الله سنك
حصلت معي زمان ^_^ فما بالك الان؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم هانئ

> حفظك الله أم هانئ الحبيبة :فدا اللحم والسبانخ وحتى القدور عيوني
> بالمناسبة ،بخصوص القدور ،اتبعي خطة "معضلة المواعين" (ابتسامة)


سلمك الله غاليتنا أمة الستير وأقر عينك بصلاح الذرية آمين
أما عن موضوع : ( معضلة غسل المواعين ) فتلك قصة أخرى .. 

لعلك تتفضلين بنقلها هنا لما فيها من فوائد جمة ... ابتسامة





> وماذا أقول لكن عني؟
> إن سألتكن يوما من أمة الستير فلا تستغربن.
> أطرح سؤالي على طلبتي وبعد لحظات ،
> يرفعون أصابعهم للإجابة ،
> فأتساءل في نفسي :ما يبغون برفع أصابعهم دفعة واحدة؟
> لو كان واحدا للشككت في استئذانه لطلب شيء ،لكنهم جماعة ..
> ثم ما ألبث أن أتذكر بأنني قد طرحت عليهم سؤالا..
> أتنفس الصعداء  لأنني نجحت -بعد جهد جهيد-  في فهم ما يحصل 
>  أبتسم ابتسامة ثقة ..
> ...


للخروج من ذلك الموقف المحرج :

يمكنك أن تختاري أحد الطلاب وتقولين له : أعد سؤالي ثم أجب ؛ لينتبه من لم يكن منتبها ... ابتسامة

أو تقولين : قبل أن أتخير من يجيب ، من يعد ذكر السؤال لأني أرى بعضهم لا يشارك في طلب الإذن بالجواب ... ابتسامة

فالأمر جد يسير- إن شاء الله - فلا تقلقي فحالتك ليست سيئة فقد سبقناك وتخطينا تلك المرحلة منذ أمد طويل ...ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

ولجميع الأخوات الكريمات المشاركات الشكر موصول على تفضلهن بإنارة متصفحنا المتواضع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حسنا!
لقد قررت المشاركة!!

من المضحكات المبكيات:
أن تتذكر المرأة أنها تريد تذكير زوجها بشيء!
فتسارع وتصل به في عمله، ليسألها عن سبب الاتصال
فتبتسم وتقول لا شيء وأحيانا تقول قد كان هناك شيء لكن نسيت!!
ثم بعيد أن تغلق الهاتف تتذكر ما كانت تريد......لتعاود الاتصال من جديد

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللهُ المُستعان!! ما كُلّ هذا؟ =)

أتعبَ الأساتِذَةُ أنفُسَهُم فأخرَجُوا لنا كتابَ إسعافاتٍ، ندرُسُهُ كمُتطلَّبٍ مهما كانَتِ التَّخصُّصات،
ونحنُ اغتررْنا فظنَنَّا الكتابَ نافِعُنا في الحياةِ!
غيرَ أنَّهُ لمَّا سقطَ الصَّغيرُ ذو الثَّمانِ عن أُرجوحَةٍ صُنِعَت لَهُ في البيتِ بعدَ إلحاح...
وغابَ صوتُهُ، وانقطَعَت منهُ الأنفاس، وهرعَت بِهِ أُمِّي نحوَ المياهِ، تغسلُ وجهَهُ، ولا زالَ الحالُ هُوَ الحَال، ما كانَ مِنِّي إلَّا أن صرختُ أبِي أنقِذنا حُسينُ....

مرَّ الأمرُ بسلام، وارتفَعَت قلُوبُنا الَّتي صارَت قبلَ قليلٍ في الأقدام، ثُمَّ تذَكَّرَت أُختُكُم أنَّها امتحَنَت ونجَحَت في مساقِ الإسعافاتِ الأوَّليّة قبلَ شهرَينِ مِنَ الآن!
ثُمَّ كانَت نصيحَتُها لِحُسين: حينَ تبكِي يا حبيبِي فارفَعِ الصَّوتَ، ولا تترُكْنا نرثِيكَ ولا زِلتَ على قيدِ الحياة.
لما حضَرَ أبِي اكتشفتُ أنَّ أخي الحبيب يبكِي بصوتٍ خفيضٍ خفيض،
والحادِثُ كانَ أمس : )
.
.
كُنتُ سأصفُ ما جرَى بأسلوبٍ عادِيٍّ، فاستحييتُ أن أفعَل وقد نثرتُنّ الدُّرر، فقرَّرتُ المُجاذَفةَ وأعانَكُنّ الله:$

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أتعبَ الأساتِذَةُ أنفُسَهُم فأخرَجُوا لنا كتابَ إسعافاتٍ، ندرُسُهُ كمُتطلَّبٍ مهما كانَتِ التَّخصُّصات،
> ونحنُ اغتررْنا فظنَنَّا الكتابَ نافِعُنا في الحياةِ!


بل هو نافع يا أخية ولكنها قلوب النساء المرهفة وعقولها المشتتة عند إصابة عزيز لا سيما لو كان صغير السن
فتجدي العقل يتوقف عن التفكير لحظات وقد تكون دقائق ثم ينتبه ويبدأ في العمل

ذكرني هذا بموقف حدث من اسبوع تقريبا
كنا نجلس انا وزوجي والأولاد وكنت حاملة عبد المهيمن على ذراعي
وزوجي يحمل كوب الشاي الساخن بيد وبالبيد الأخرى يحاول جذب منضدة من اسفلها (منضدة من النوع الذي يطوى)
فجذبها في الاتجاه الخاطئ فطويت على أصابعه وظل يصرخ لا يستطيع اسعاف نفسه وانا واقفة واجمة
ثم بعد لحظات مرت كدقائق تنبهت اني لابد ان اساعده  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كرت أن آخذ كوب الشاي لكن ليس هناك مكان أضعه فيه ثم تنبهت أني لابد أن أرفع المنضدة فرفعتها وحررت أصابعه
ثم بعد ذلك ظل يردد ان اصابعه في حاجة لماء مثلج وانا واقفة واجمة وفي النهاية قال أعطيني الثلج فتنبهت وأسرعت لاحضاره
ولا أظني في حاجة لاخباركن بشعوره نحوي لتأخري في اسعافه
مع العلم اني درست أيضا دورة في الاسعافات الأولية

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> بل هو نافع يا أخية ولكنها قلوب النساء المرهفة وعقولها المشتتة عند إصابة عزيز لا سيما لو كان صغير السن
> فتجدي العقل يتوقف عن التفكير لحظات وقد تكون دقائق ثم ينتبه ويبدأ في العملبل هو نافع يا أخية ولكنها قلوب النساء المرهفة وعقولها المشتتة عند إصابة عزيز لا سيما لو كان صغير السن
> فتجدي العقل يتوقف عن التفكير لحظات وقد تكون دقائق ثم ينتبه ويبدأ في العمل


نعم صدقتِ أمّ العبادِلة الغالِية، هذا ما كُنتُ أقصدُه... أنَّ عقلِي يتوقَّف، فأتعَبُوا أنفُسَهُم معي: (
وليتَهُ انتبَهَ كما تقولِين، ظننتُ أخي ميَّتًا لا محالَةَ في يدِ والِدَتِي وأنا واجمة لم أُفكِّر بلمسِهِ حتَّى... الحمدُ لله ربّ العالَمِين.

وحمدًا للهِ على سلامَةِ زوجِك : )

----------


## أم كريم

بارك الله فيكن 

الشيخ: ليلة القدر ليلة التضييق تضيق الأرض بالملائكة
يدخل عليها أخوها و يشغل المكيف
هي في نفسها بهمة: هبت نسائمها...و ينام أخوها بعد أن سألها: لو أعرف ماذا تفعلين!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حسنا!
> لقد قررت المشاركة!!
> 
> من المضحكات المبكيات:
> أن تتذكر المرأة أنها تريد تذكير زوجها بشيء!
> فتسارع وتصل به في عمله، ليسألها عن سبب الاتصال
> فتبتسم وتقول لا شيء وأحيانا تقول قد كان هناك شيء لكن نسيت!!
> ثم بعيد أن تغلق الهاتف تتذكر ما كانت تريد......لتعاود الاتصال من جديد



ثم تنالي قسطا من اللوم على كثرة اتصالك وهو مشغول بعمله !!!

----------


## أم هانئ

بورك في  كل أخت كريمة تفضلت بالمشاركة وأسعدتنا بالتفاعل أحسن الله إلى الجميع آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

جهازا التحكم عن بعد ...!


كنت في موضعي المعتاد أجلس أتابع برنامج متلفز ...!!
و بعد قليل من الوقت أردت غلق التلفاز عن طريق جهاز التحكم عن بعد ...!!
وبعد عدة محاولات باءت بالفشل ، ظننت أن جهاز التحكم عن بعد أصابه خلل ...!!
فنظرت إليه بعجب ، فقد كان يعمل بكفاءة حتى توقف فجأة وبلا سبب ...!!
 وحين نظرت بما أمسكت يداي  ، ابتسمت في الحال ودمعت عينياي : 
فقد كنت أحاول غلق التلفاز بغير ما خصص له من جهاز ...!!

----------


## أم هانئ

هــــــادم اللـــــــــــذ  ات ...!!   





 أجاد  الصغير ذو السنوات الثمان  يوما  في مسابقة مدرسية ،  وبات يحلم بهدية رضية ...!!


 وفي اليوم الموعود ذهب الصغير إلى مدرسته بأمله العريض ...!!


 وفي آخر اليوم عاد ، وفي يديه كتيب عنوانه : هادم اللذات ...!!


 فأشفقت على الصغير من تلك العقول التي تنفر النشء من شرعنا بشكل غير مسئول ...!!
 

أما هذه فمبكيات مبكيات ...!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة

أما عن آخر المضحكات المبكيات أني هممت بالدخول إلى المجلس وفي كل مرة أكتب الاسم وكلمة المرور تظهر لي رسالة أنهما غير متوافقين؛ ولما هممتُ بمراسلة الإدارة وكنت في حالة ذهول؛ أحدث اختراق لمعرفي؟ 

تذكرتُ أني كنت أكتب اسم المستخدم : التوحيد!

----------


## خنساء

وان كنت متأخرة في الرد لكن أعانكن الله أخواتي وذكركن بالشهادة ,أنا لم أتزوج بعد لكني أرى معاناة النسيان هذه عند أخواتي المتزوجات وان لم يكن النسيان مقصورا عليكن,وأسأل أختي مروة عاشور وان كان تطفلا لماذا غيرتي اسمك؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة
> 
> أما عن آخر المضحكات المبكيات أني هممت بالدخول إلى المجلس وفي كل مرة أكتب الاسم وكلمة المرور تظهر لي رسالة أنهما غير متوافقين؛ ولما هممتُ بمراسلة الإدارة وكنت في حالة ذهول؛ أحدث اختراق لمعرفي؟ 
> 
> تذكرتُ أني كنت أكتب اسم المستخدم : التوحيد!


حدث شيء مثل هذا معي في منتدى آخر 

وأنا جالسة آكل أصابع يدي وأقول ويل لهم مني قد حذفوا معرفي أو حظروني (ابتسامة سيئة الظن)






> وان كنت متأخرة في الرد لكن أعانكن الله أخواتي وذكركن بالشهادة


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آخر المضحكات المبكيات 

قابلتُ امرأة لا أعرفها وتجاذبنا أطراف الحديث ثم تطرق الكلام إلى الانتخابات والسياسة فقالت في فخر أنها كانت تؤيد فلانا
فسألتها هل تعرفين أنه قال وسمعته بأذني أنه لابد من وضع الإنجيل في مادة اللغة العربية أو حذف القرآن منها؟؟! (طبعا بغض النظر عن دناءة الفكرة من الناحية الشرعية ..لكنها تنم عن جهل صاحبها المطبق باللغة العربية ومصادرها!!)

فكان ردها: نعم وله وجهة نظر فما ذنب طالب غير مسلم لكي يدرس القرآن في اللغة العربية فليدرس الإنجيل!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

من المضحكات المبكيات

عندما أجد فائدة أو رابط أرسله لنفسي بالبريد

ثم ألتفت للمجلس أكمل ما بدأت لأجد إشارة أن هناك بريد جديد

فأسارع "وأنا سعيدة" لأرى من أرسل لي رسالة؟؟

فأجدها رسالتي ^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ولا تزعلي يا سارة أنا هزعجك برسائلي : )

----------


## لجين الندى

> من المضحكات المبكيات
> 
> عندما أجد فائدة أو رابط أرسله لنفسي بالبريد
> 
> ثم ألتفت للمجلس أكمل ما بدأت لأجد إشارة أن هناك بريد جديد
> 
> فأسارع "وأنا سعيدة" لأرى من أرسل لي رسالة؟؟
> 
> فأجدها رسالتي ^_^


أضحك الله سنك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وأحيانًا تفرحُ بالرّسالةِ، وما إن تعلمَ مُرسلَتَها حتّى x_x
: )

هذهِ مُضحكةٌ مُبكية من آثارِ الحربِ أرجُو ألّا تُسبّبَ لأحدٍ إلّا ابتسامًا -هذا رجائِي- وإلّا سأندَمُ على
إضافَتِها بعدَ أن قرّرتُ مُشاركَتَكُنّ بها...

كانَ الاحتلالُ العفِنُ إذا أرادَ قصفَ بيتٍ أسقَطَ عليهِ صارُوخًا من طائِرَةِ الاستطلاع، وهذا الصّاروخ يُمكِنُ
أن يُسبّبَ خرقًا في السّقفِ الأعلى وينتقِلَ إلى الّذي يليهِ وفقط، وطبعًا لو أصابَ إنسانًا سيُصابُ أو سيموتُ لا محالة،
وصوتُهُ ليسَ بالصّوتِ المُفزِعِ مُقارَنَةً بالصّواريخِ الأُخرى<<مُحترم والله يا جماعة :Smile: 

كُنّا نحنُ في بيتِ جدّي لأُمّي، فمنطِقَتُنا الّتي نسكُنُ فيها من أولى المناطِقِ الّتي قد يدخُلُها الجنود،
والوقتُ ليلٌ، ومُعظمُنا كانَ نائِمًا، وفجأةً سمعتُ صوتًا عاليًاجدًّا،فإذ  ا بي أصرُخُ بصوتٍ مُرتفعٍ (صاروخُ زنّانة)
<<هيك بنسمّيها من كتر زنها :Smile: 
فزِعَت والِدَتِي من نومِها، وانتشَلَت أصغرَ اثنينِ من إخوَتِي بكلتيّ يدَيها-كانا حينَها في الرّابعة والسّابعة من العمر-
وبدَتَ على الصّغيرَينِ علاماتُ الخوف، وفي ذاتِ الوقتِ كانَ قد اجتمعَ الكُلّ، وصعِدَ خالِي إلى شُقّتِهِ وهي الأعلى في المنزِل
ليستكشِفَ هل حقًّا ما سمِع؟! 

وعااااد خالي: ) وعلاماتُ الغضبِ على وجههِ بادية، وبأعلى صوتِهِ صرخَ: من هذا الّذي قالَ صاروخ زنّانة؟!
يا شيخ باب غرفة أ  طُرقَ بقوّةٍ بفعلِ الهواء!


لم يعلم حتّى اليوم وبعدَ مرورِ أكثر من ثلاثِ سنواتٍ على الحرب أنّني من أطلَقَتِ الإشاعة... وحتّى لا يُظَنّ بيَ شيءٌ
فأنا لم أكُن خائفة إلى درجة الهلع وإطلاق الإشاعات، فقط كانَ الأمرُ جدًّا  مُتوقّع، ثُمّ هو صدّقهُ بُسرعة، وما فكّرَ في البابِ إلّا بعدَ أن  تأكّد^_^!

----------


## خنساء

وعااااد خالي: ) وعلاماتُ الغضبِ على وجههِ بادية، وبأعلى صوتِهِ صرخَ: من هذا الّذي قالَ صاروخ زنّانة؟!
يا شيخ باب غرفة أ  طُرقَ بقوّةٍ بفعلِ الهواء!


لم يعلم حتّى اليوم وبعدَ مرورِ أكثر من ثلاثِ سنواتٍ على الحرب أنّني من أطلَقَتِ الإشاعة... وحتّى لا يُظَنّ بيَ شيءٌ
فأنا لم أكُن خائفة إلى درجة الهلع وإطلاق الإشاعات، فقط كانَ الأمرُ جدًّا  مُتوقّع، ثُمّ هو صدّقهُ بُسرعة، وما فكّرَ في البابِ إلّا بعدَ أن  تأكّد^_^![/quote]



أضحك الله سنك أختنا الفاضلة,وكان الله في عون خالك :Smile:

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وسنّكِ خنساء الغالية: )
.
.
اليومَ كتبتُ لإحدَى الأخوات، وقُمتُ لأغسِلَ الأطباقَ ولازالَ عقلِي شاردًا وترتسمُ على وجهِيَ ابتسامةٌ لما كتبت،
أفقتُ من هذا الشُّرودِ وأنا أحاوِلُ فتحَ عُلبةِ السُّكّر بدلَ عُلبَةِ المعجونِ المُنظّف!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أكيد هذه الأخت هي أنا ^_^

حافظي على السكر يا فتاة وإلا .........

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وإلّا ستطرُدُنِي أُمّي من البيت: )
أسعدَ اللهُ قلبَك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

مِنَ المُضحِكِ المُبكِي أن تكُونَ صاحِبِ سريرَةِ سوءٍ وتُظهِرُ الإحسانَ -نسألُ اللهَ العفْْوَ ووالمُعافاةَ-؛ 
ثُمّ تُنكِرُ على من أكَلَ في الشّارِعِ بكُلّ جوارِحِكَ أما يستحيي من فعلَتِه!!
فهلّا استحييتَ مِن نظرِ الإلهِ إليك؟!

----------


## لجين الندى

ومن المضحكات المبكيات :

*لحبنا لك ولاحترامك لنا نهديك هذا الكفن :*

قالت احدى المعلمات :
من أرادت أن تهدي صديقتها هدية باقية فلتهديها كفن .. فإنه أكثر هدية باقية
وقامت الطالبات بالاعتراض .. فهذه تقول أريد ادخال السرور بهديتي وليس الحزن والضيق ..
وهذه تقول كيف نجرؤ على هذا .. وتيك تقول وكأني أتمنى لها الضرر ..
والأخرى تقول " تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه "  *

وفي نهاية العام قامت مجموعة من الطالبات باهداء المعلمة كفن  وكتبن عليه 
" لحبنا لك ولاحترامك لنا نهديك هذا الكفن "

ولكن ردة فعل المعلمة  كانت عكس المتوقع .. فقد بدت آثار الغضب ظاهرة على الوجه ... !!!



_______________
* ما صحة هذه العبارة، وهل هي حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تفاءلوا خيراً تجدوه)؟
لا أعلم لها أصلاً بهذا اللفظ، ولكن ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يعجبه الفأل، والفأل هو الكلمة الطيبة، أما تفاءلوا بهذا اللفظ الذي ذكرته السائلة لا أعلم له أصلاً في الأحاديث الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن معناه صحيح، فإنه يحب الفأل عليه الصلاة والسلام، وينهى عن الطيرة، والفأل هو الكلمة الطيبة التي يسمعها المسلم، فيرتاح لها وتسره، هذا يقال له الفأل، النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: (وأحسنها الفأل)، نهى عن الطيرة وقال: (أحسنها الفأل)، والفأل -كما تقدم-: أن يسمع كلمة طيبة فيُسر بها ويمشي في حاجته، ولا ترده عن حاجته، كإنسان يطلب ضالة فيسمع إنسان يقول: يا واجد، أو يا ناجح فيفرح بذلك، أو مريض يسمعه يقول: يا معافَى، أو يا مَشفي، أو ما أشبه ذلك، فيفرح بذلك ولا يرده عن حاجته، وما أشبه ذلك. 

المصدر :
فتاوى نور على الدرب .. للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مضحكات مبكيات أضحك الله سنك أم هانئ،، اشتقت لكن أخواتي وافتقد الكثير منكن..*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نعم نفتقد أخواتنا، ولعلهن بخير، بارك الله فيك أم علي على رفع هذا الموضوع الجميل.
ولعلك تذكرين لنا من المواقف المشابهة (مضحكات مبكيات).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الله المستعان،، اذكر منها:
عندما دخلت غرفتي سمعت أصوات انفجار قوي ورأيت ضوءا من خلال النافذة، فعلمت بأنها ألعاب نارية، خرجت من الغرفة أبحث عن أختي وأمي ليروا هذه الألعاب من خلال نافذة الغرفة، ولكن لم أجدهما!!!
وبدأت أبحث وأنادي وبعد فترة سمعت أمي تنادي: أنا في السرداب!
نزلت إلى هناك وقلت متعجبة: لماذا أنتِ في السرداب؟
قالت: ألم تسمعي صوت الصواريخ في الخارج!!!
أما أختي فكانت جاثية على ركبتيها اعتلاها الخوف من الصواريخ!!!

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أضحك الله سنك أم علي. 
وبارك الله فيك أم رفيدة.
ومن المواقف لي:
أذكر أن ابني كان رضيعا له أيام، وجاءت ابنتي أروى وكان عمرها ثلاث سنوات، وحملته وهو في مهاده، فجاءتني به فجاءة وهي تحمله، فقلت لها بصوت عالي: ليش حملتيه!
فطرحته أرضا وجرت!!
فظل الولد يصرخ!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

حفظهما الله ورعاهما،، كان الرد مفاجئا على سؤالك!

----------


## أم أروى المكية

آمين.
 نعم كان مفاجئا، والله المستعان.
 جزاك الله خيرا أم علي.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي.

----------

